# St. Augustine July 3-10



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

My in-laws have rented a house in the historic district of St. Augustine on July 3-10. I fish the gulf coast and have never done an Atlantic trip in Florida. With it being the historic district, I’m worried about having a place to park the boat. I also have a kayak and paddle board I can car top which will solve that problem. I’m also not opposed to driving a bit to escape the crowds. With it being July, I’ll probably fish early every morning. 
If anyone is will to offer some general area that might be good, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

I suspect you are correct about parking for your boat. It’s hard enough to find parking for a car.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep, parking is hard to come by downtown and a lot of tight streets to navigate. Salt Run area would be easily doable in a kayak or SUP.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Planning this just got a whole lot simpler. Definitely going with the kayak or SUP and I have multiple options all the way to JAX to get away from the crowds.


----------

